# Le club des professionnels en informatique > La taverne du Club : Humour et divers >  [RID Paris] Le WE du 17-18 Novembre 2007

## LineLe

Bonjour braves gens !

Jouvre ce topic pour savoir si parmi vous, certains seraient intresss par une RID sur Paris soit le vendredi 17, soit le samedi 18.
En effet, nous avons un Nantais qui se perd sur Paris ce week end l (jbrasselet) et un Tourangeau, Clermontois dorigine (Skyrunner)
Par consquent, mon neurone sest dit, pourquoi ne pas faire une RID ^^

Donc en gros Qui est intress ? Quelle date de prfrence ? Quest ce que vous voulez faire ? (En vrac : on a une revanche  prendre pour un bowling, on a gege qui avait une folle envie de visiter le muse de lErotisme, un simple verre/resto, etc Vos ides et vos souhaits sont la bienvenue  :;):   Cin possible galement, mais attention, c'est sky qui choisit le film  ::aie:: )*********************************

Participants :LineLejbrasseletlakitridgegeDeadpoolichouCommodoudou + 1_Aitone ? (Bowling)_ _Mathusalem ?_
Date :
*Samedi 17 Novembre* 
1er rendez-vous *12h* chez moi pour les mangeurs de galettes
2e rendez-vous *17h* au bowling place charras  Courbevoie  10 minutes  pied de la Dfense (dixit lakitrid)
aprs le bowling : resto/bar ou bar/resto

----------


## Skyounet

> Bonjour braves gens !
> 
> Jouvre ce topic pour savoir si parmi vous, certains seraient intresss par une RID sur Paris soit le vendredi 17, soit le samedi 18.
> En effet, nous avons un Nantais qui se perd sur Paris ce week end l (jbrasselet) et un Tourangeau, Clermontois dorigine (Skyrunner)
> Par consquent, mon neurone sest dit, pourquoi ne pas faire une RID ^^
> 
> Donc en gros
>  Qui est intress ? Quelle date de prfrence ? Quest ce que vous voulez faire ? (En vrac : on a une revanche  prendre pour un bowling, on a gege qui avait une folle envie de visiter le muse de lErotisme, un simple verre/resto, etc Vos ides et vos souhaits sont la bienvenue   Cin possible galement, mais attention, c'est sky qui choisit le film )
> 
> A peluche !


Mwa, mwa, mwa.
Comment a ? Je suis dj compt ?

Pour le koikonf je plussoie gege avec le muse de l'rotisme a doit tre sympa  ::aie:: 

Pour le cin, w c'est mwa qui choisit d'abord, parait que je choisis bien  ::aie:: 

Pour le boowling oui aussi, mais  1 condition. Si je me dboite l'paule faut que vous m'emmeniez aux urgences, sinon je veux p.  ::aie::  (w w on sait jamais...)

----------


## Loceka

Possible mais pas sr...
A confirmer quoi.  ::):

----------


## lakitrid

Comme prvus j'en serais  :;):

----------


## Deadpool

Je serais certainement dans le coin.

Je reconfirme.  :;):

----------


## Le Shadow

Eill !! !!!

Bonjour !!

Excusez mon ignorence mais qu'est-ce qu'un (une ?) RID ???

----------


## Auteur

> Eill !! !!!
> 
> Bonjour !!
> 
> Excusez mon ignorence mais qu'est-ce qu'un (une ?) RID ???


il existe une carte des membres. Des membres d'une mme rgion organisent de temps  autre des Runions Inter Dveloppeurs  :;):  Pour l'instant seul les membres franais sont localiss, mais je crois que Maxime a prvu de raliser une carte mondiale.

----------


## Le Shadow

Ah okidoo !!! j'me sens lgrement moins ignorant !!!

 :;): 

Merci beaucoup pour l'info

----------


## LineLe

> Je serais certainement dans le coin.
> 
> Je reconfirme.


ce serait chouette,
on pourrait fter au passage mes 25 ans ^^

----------


## lakitrid

Au fait qu'est ce qu'on prvoit ? 
Un truc le vendredi soir + samedi aprem ?

----------


## Deadpool

> ce serait chouette,
> on pourrait fter au passage mes 25 ans ^^


25 ans?  :8O: 


Mais t'es vieille!    ::lol:: 



 ::dehors::

----------


## Poussy-Puce

> Eill !! !!!
> 
> Bonjour !!
> 
> Excusez mon ignorence mais qu'est-ce qu'un (une ?) RID ???


De toute faon, a ne peut nous concern cher ami, y'a un espce de bout de flotte un peu drangeant!!!

----------


## Deadpool

> De toute faon, a ne peut nous concern cher ami, y'a un espce de bout de flotte un peu drangeant!!!


Bah rien ne vous empche de faire une RID dans votre belle province...  ::D: 


...ou de venir  Paris si vous tes motivs.  ::mrgreen::

----------


## Le Shadow

> De toute faon, a ne peut nous concern cher ami, y'a un espce de bout de flotte un peu drangeant!!!


C'est pas pour une coup'e de pouces d'eau !!!!

 :;):

----------


## Poussy-Puce

> Bah rien ne vous empche de faire une RID dans votre belle province... 
> 
> 
> ...ou de venir  Paris si vous tes motivs.


Moi je suis super motive  aller sur Paris... c'est mon porte-feuille qui me lche un peu... ma banque de vancances aussi!!!  :;): 

Et un RID au Qubec... c'est pas beaucoup de participant(s) a!!!

----------


## Poussy-Puce

> C'est pas pour une coup'e de pouces d'eau !!!!



Dac... on part  la nage....

----------


## Le Shadow

> Dac... on part  la nage....


Le pdaleau ?? non ??? En plus, y'a 2 belles places rserves pour mettre 2 belles caisses de 12, pour la "route" !

----------


## Poussy-Puce

> Le pdaleau ?? non ??? En plus, y'a 2 belles places rserves pour mettre 2 belles caisses de 12, pour la "route" !


MOUHAHAHAHA.... Voici la dfintion d'un Qubcois typique.... pour le rendre heureux donner lui: "sa bire et son hockey"

Mais quand mme, j'prendrais plus un canot, avec des plumes sur la tte en ammenant du sirop d'rable! Comme a, ils vont nous reconnatre de loin!!!!
_(Et on gardera un p'tit peu de place pour une 12 avec une rplique miniature de la coupe Stanley)_  ::king:: 

LineLe, rajoute moi et Le Shadow.... si on a le temps d'arriver... 2 semaines c'est pas trs long!!!! ::aie::

----------


## Le Shadow

> Voici la dfintion d'un Qubcois typique.... pour le rendre heureux donner lui: "sa bire et son hockey"


J'ai bin fait ca hein !!!

Mais t'as oubli la ceinture flche !! et la casquette officielle du drapeau du qubec, en chantant des rigodons ! !

----------


## lakitrid

Vous tes bien bavard vous les Qubcois !

Poussy-Puce > tu place ton vlo sur une barque, tu met une hlice et tu pdale, deux semaines devraient suffire  traverser l'atlantique si tu es en forme  ::aie::

----------


## Invit

Y reste une place sur le pdalo ? ::lol::

----------


## Skyounet

Eh ho comment ils pourrissent notre thread les qubcois  ::aie::

----------


## Poussy-Puce

> J'ai bin fait ca hein !!!
> 
> Mais t'as oubli la ceinture flche !! et la casquette officielle du drapeau du qubec, en chantant des rigodons ! !


Merveilleusement bien!!! 
Si on trouve pas de casquette, il reste l'option: Tuque des Expos!!!  :8-):  




> Vous tes bien bavard vous les Qubcois !
> 
> Poussy-Puce > tu place ton vlo sur une barque, tu met une hlice et tu pdale, deux semaines devraient suffire  traverser l'atlantique si tu es en forme


Bah... oui....On s'ennuie jamais!!!

Et je crois tre seule dame  bord... DONC JE PDALE PAS!!! Et j'prte pas mon bike!!! Y'a des choses comme a qui ne se prte pas c'est trop intime!!!  ::oops:: 



> Y reste une place sur le pdalo ?


C'est un cannot... Et si tu as les plumes, la ceinture de flchettes, une tuque des Expos ou un casque en fourrure de renard, que tu bois pas trop de bire et que tu sais chanter le rigodon.... BEN TU ES LE BIENVENU!!!




> Eh ho comment ils pourrissent notre thread les qubcois


Sky.... ne sois pas si mchant!!!  :;):

----------


## Skyounet

> Sky.... ne sois pas si mchant!!!


Suis tout sauf mchant moi  ::calim2::

----------


## Poussy-Puce

> Suis tout sauf mchant moi


Ben dsol, j'avais cru noter un certain dsagrment au fait que (pour une fois) vos trs apprcis voisins  ::aie::  soient en majorit!!!

----------


## Skyounet

> Ben dsol, j'avais cru noter un certain dsagrment au fait que (pour une fois) vos trs apprcis voisins  soient en majorit!!!


Ben mme pas vrai  ::cry::

----------


## Arnaud F.

@Poussy-pouce et autres Qubcois : vous pouvez toujours ouvrir un thread pour organiser une RID dans votre charmant pays pour voir qui serait intress  :;): 

Je suis sur il y a plus de Qubcois que tu ne le penses sur ce forum  ::): 

++

----------


## Poussy-Puce

> Ben mme pas vrai


Bon, si mes partenaires de cannot m'amne  temps pour ce RID, promis je te ferai un  ::calin::   :;): 



> @Poussy-pouce et autres Qubcois : vous pouvez toujours ouvrir un thread pour organiser une RID dans votre charmant pays pour voir qui serait intress 
> 
> Je suis sur il y a plus de Qubcois que tu ne le penses sur ce forum 
> 
> ++


Et srieux, j'vais en parler  Baquardie (pour tre certaine de ne pas tre toute seule) et si elle est partante... j'crois que je vais en faire un!!!

----------


## Baquardie

C'est quoi un RID ?????   ::bug::

----------


## Poussy-Puce

C'est une rencontre....
Entre DVP!!!

----------


## Le Shadow

> Et srieux, j'vais en parler  Baquardie (pour tre certaine de ne pas tre toute seule) et si elle est partante... j'crois que je vais en faire un!!!


Eill !!! meme si j'suis dans l'fond du monde, oubliez-moi pas !!!! Meme si j'suis pas du monde, j'suis un tre humain qui ne demande qu'a tre aprci !!!!
 ::lol::

----------


## LineLe

> 25 ans? 
> 
> 
> Mais t'es vieille!


pas plus que toi
au contraire ^^

----------


## lper

@Linele : J-2 !!
Ben moi je change de dcennies...101000 ans dja !!  :8O:

----------


## LineLe

> @Linele : J-2 !!
> Ben moi je change de dcennies...101000 ans dja !!


haha tu n'oublies pas ^^


Sinon pour la RID (sisi c'tait quand mme le sujet principal du topic)
Etant donn que le vendredi soir Julien et Sky seront bagags, tout bien habills et que ma voiture sera pas sur paris, qu'il faudra qu'on se retrouve et tout (bref je vous passe les dtails)

en gros pour nous ce serait plus simple de tabler plutot sur samedi pour la RID (apres midi, soir, les deux peu importe)

----------


## Skyounet

> en gros pour nous ce serait plus simple de tabler plutot sur samedi pour la RID (apres midi, soir, les deux peu importe)


Aprs-midi, pas trop midi quand mme sinon a fait trop tt pour mon corps, c'est pischologique.  ::aie::

----------


## LineLe

> Aprs-midi, pas trop midi quand mme sinon a fait trop tt pour mon corps, c'est pischologique.


oui oui t'inquites pas, on sait que tu es dans un tat quasi constant d'hibernation, on va en tenir compte  :;):

----------


## Skyounet

> oui oui t'inquites pas, on sait que tu es dans un tat quasi constant d'hibernation, on va en tenir compte


Ben vi tu veux quoi, j'ai 20 ans mwa. Suis pas encore habitu  me lever tt.  ::mrgreen::

----------


## LineLe

> Ben vi tu veux quoi, j'ai 20 ans mwa. Suis pas encore habitu  me lever tt.


 :8O: 

 ::furieux:: 

 6h je mets le rveil rien que pour te rveiller et te foutre dehors !!! Et moi je me recouche

----------


## Skyounet

> 6h je mets le rveil rien que pour te rveiller et te foutre dehors !!! Et moi je me recouche


Et ben si c'est comme a je viens pas nah  ::langue:: 

De toute faon 6h je viendrais juste de me coucher (w w crois pas que parce que je dors chez toi que je vais me coucher comme les poules, j'ai 20 ans mwa), donc au pire cpa bien grave.  ::aie::

----------


## lakitrid

> Et ben si c'est comme a je viens pas nah 
> 
> De toute faon 6h je viendrais juste de me coucher (w w crois pas que parce que je dors chez toi que je vais me coucher comme les poules, j'ai 20 ans mwa), donc au pire cpa bien grave.


Bande de d'jeuns :p

Ok donc le samedi en dbut d'aprem mais pas trop et jusqu' plus soif ...

----------


## LineLe

> Et ben si c'est comme a je viens pas nah 
> 
> De toute faon 6h je viendrais juste de me coucher (w w crois pas que parce que je dors chez toi que je vais me coucher comme les poules, j'ai 20 ans mwa), donc au pire cpa bien grave.


ben 6h c'est cool, tu pourras aller chercher les croissants et pains au chocolat pour tout le monde

par contre je te prviens, tu me rveilles  6h : tu seras ptet un djeun's, mais un djeun's mort
l ce sera le tiroir, les ciseaux, la bonbonne, le crochet, tout ! et pour finir je te suspends au bout d'une corde depuis mon velux DANS LE FROID

ensuite, que tu couches  6h ou pas, Julien et moi on pensera  te rveiller en douceur
au choix :
un seau d'eau froide
le chat en pleine figure
des photos trafiques indcentes
ou tout en meme temps remarque

----------


## Skyounet

> ben 6h c'est cool, tu pourras aller chercher les croissants et pains au chocolat pour tout le monde
> 
> par contre je te prviens, tu me rveilles  6h : tu seras ptet un djeun's, mais un djeun's mort
> l ce sera le tiroir, les ciseaux, la bonbonne, le crochet, tout ! et pour finir je te suspends au bout d'une corde depuis mon velux DANS LE FROID


Je savais que j'aurais pas du te faire jouer  ce jeu, t'as rendu cingl.  ::lol:: 




> ensuite, que tu couches  6h ou pas, Julien et moi on pensera  te rveiller en douceur
> au choix :
> un seau d'eau froide
> le chat en pleine figure
> des photos trafiques indcentes
> ou tout en meme temps remarque


Je vote pour les photos, pis vous aurez mme pas besoin de les trafiquer de toute faon  ::mouarf::

----------


## LineLe

> Je vote pour les photos, pis vous aurez mme pas besoin de les trafiquer de toute faon


ah ben si elles sont indcentes naturellement.... a voudrait dire que....


tu dors avec moi ?  ::aie::

----------


## jbrasselet

Ou avec moi  ::aie:: 

euh... j'ai peut tre dit une btise moi  ::aie::

----------


## Skyounet

> ah ben si elles sont indcentes naturellement.... a voudrait dire que....
> 
> tu dors avec moi ?


Bah ui je dors aux 3/4 nu et alors ?  ::mrgreen:: 
Bon aller pour toi je vais faire une exception je vais ramener un pyjama. Vais pas te choquer quand mme, le corps d'un jeune de 20 ans...  ::aie::

----------


## LineLe

> Bah ui je dors aux 3/4 nu et alors ? 
> Bon aller pour toi je vais faire une exception je vais ramener un pyjama. Vais pas te choquer quand mme, le corps d'un jeune de 20 ans...


fais attention... le corps d'une "vieille" de 25 ans pourrait galement te choquer....

Julien : et cette fameuse orgie dont on parlait.... finalement... tu crois qu'il est pret ?

----------


## Skyounet

> fais attention... le corps d'une "vieille" de 25 ans pourrait galement te choquer....
> 
> Julien : et cette fameuse orgie dont on parlait.... finalement... tu crois qu'il est pret ?


Bon finalement je vais rester  ma maison  ::aie::

----------


## Deadpool

::mouarf:: 

Aprs Ed' Kaiser, c'est Sky' qui passe  la casserole?  ::aie:: 



Sinon, je serais finalement pas l. Dsol de ne pas pouvoir vous faire profiter de ma prsence.  ::mouarf:: 


 ::dehors::

----------


## LineLe

> Aprs Ed' Kaiser, c'est Sky' qui passe  la casserole?


Jaloux  ::aie:: 





> Sinon, je serais finalement pas l. Dsol de ne pas pouvoir vous faire profiter de ma prsence.


 ::piou::

----------


## Ricky81

> Aprs Ed' Kaiser, c'est Sky' qui passe  la casserole?


S'il survit  Zo

----------


## LineLe

> S'il survit  Zo


pfff pour toi c'est facile  dire
elle t'adore ^^

----------


## chaval

maintenant que j'habite paris, je vais peut ete voir  quoi ressemble une RID...

----------


## Arnaud F.

> maintenant que j'habite paris, je vais peut ete voir  quoi ressemble une RID...


Dans ton profil t'es toujours  dijon, c'est ton esprit qui y est encore?  ::mrgreen::

----------


## chaval

comment ca ?  ::aie::

----------


## LineLe

> Dans ton profil t'es toujours  dijon, c'est ton esprit qui y est encore?


et toi mon grand, une rid dans la plus belle rgion de france, c'est pour quand ?  :;): 

et au passage on a encore une histoire de verre  rgler  :;):

----------


## Arnaud F.

> et toi mon grand, une rid dans la plus belle rgion de france, c'est pour quand ?


Y en avait dj je te le rappelle  ::aie:: . Mais pourquoi pas une quand tu seras dans le coin?




> et au passage on a encore une histoire de verre  rgler


Oui je sais, a fait longtemps mais bon, a se fera  ::):  (cf: ptetre en mme temps que la RID  ::mrgreen:: )

++

----------


## LineLe

> Y en avait dj je te le rappelle . Mais pourquoi pas une quand tu seras dans le coin?


bah oui mais  l'poque je travaillais  :;): 
faut en refaire une ^^





> Oui je sais, a fait longtemps mais bon, a se fera  (cf: ptetre en mme temps que la RID )
> 
> ++


c'est possible 
malheureusement quand je rentre  chaque fois c'est la course (mariage, et la semaine prochaine anniversaire de mon pre...)

mme pour Nol je ne suis pas sre que je pourrais passer beaucoup de temps chez moi  ::cry:: 
Mais pour une RID je rentrerais esqueprs  :;): 

Chaval : je te rajoute en "peut etre"  ::D:

----------


## jbrasselet

Allez viendez nombreux pour me voir  ::mouarf:: 
Vous ne le regretterez pas!  ::aie:: 

hein? quoi? on me dit que si... bon tant pis  ::aie:: 

Allez un samedi aprm voir soir a le fait!
Moi je vote pour le bowling! certains ont encore des cours  prendre  ::mrgreen:: 

Pas pour le cin, c'est du temps de perdu quand on est un groupe je trouve.

Aprs je me rangerais  l'avis de la majorit mais je gronchonnerais  ::aie::

----------


## lakitrid

> Allez un samedi aprm voir soir a le fait!
> Moi je vote pour le bowling! certains ont encore des cours  prendre


Hh  voir si je ferrais aussi bien que la dernire fois, j'en doute mais c'est possible :p

Sinon je veux pas tre pessimiste mais j'espre que les grves ne seront pas trop gnantes (ou trop longues) !

----------


## Deadpool

Alors tout d'abord :

JOYEUX ANNIVERSAIRE MA LINE!!!
 ::zoubi::  ::chin::  ::lahola:: 

Ensuite :




> 


En fait me suis plant, le truc que j'ai de prvu c'est le week end qui suit, celui du 24, je serais donc bel et bien l.  ::aie::  Dsol de m'tre plant.  ::oops:: 





> et toi mon grand, une rid dans *la plus belle rgion de france*, c'est pour quand ?


On va faire une RID en Corse?  ::D:

----------


## LineLe

> Alors tout d'abord :
> 
> JOYEUX ANNIVERSAIRE MA LINE!!!


ooooohhh merci  ::oops:: 




> En fait me suis plant, le truc que j'ai de prvu c'est le week end qui suit, celui du 24, je serais donc bel et bien l.  Dsol de m'tre plant.


 ::yaisse:: 





> On va faire une RID en Corse?


je ne releverais meme pas cet affront de ta part !!

----------


## chaval

> On va faire une RID en Corse?



ah la corse, c'est encore franais ??  ::aie::

----------


## Deadpool

> ah la corse, c'est encore franais ??


Il parait.  ::lol::

----------


## Astartee

> Envoy par Skyrunner
> 
> 
> Bah ui je dors aux 3/4 nu et alors ? 
> Bon aller pour toi je vais faire une exception je vais ramener un pyjama. Vais pas te choquer quand mme, le corps d'un jeune de 20 ans... 
> 
> 
> fais attention... le corps d'une "vieille" de 25 ans pourrait galement te choquer....


C'est chow c'est chow les RID, dites-moi...  :8O:

----------


## Deadpool

> C'est chow c'est chow les RID, dites-moi...


Ben ouais.  ::mrgreen:: 

Tu veux pas venir?  ::aie::

----------


## Astartee

> Tu veux pas venir?


Ca depend, qui veut me voir ?  ::aie:: 
*Astartee tend le baton pour se faire battre*

----------


## Deadpool

> Ca depend, qui veut me voir ? 
> *Astartee tend le baton pour se faire battre*


PAS MOI!   ::aie::  

Bon a c'est fait.  ::mouarf:: 




Je dconne videmment, je serais ravi de te rencontrer  ::D:  et en plus c'est Line qui invite.  ::aie::

----------


## jbrasselet

Et pour les chanceux il y aura des galettes bretonnes (enfin une tentative)  ::aie::

----------


## gege2061

> Et pour les chanceux il y aura des galettes bretonnes (enfin une tentative)


Tu prfre que je ne vienne pas, pour que tu ais une chance de les russir  ::aie::

----------


## LineLe

> Tu prfre que je ne vienne pas, pour que tu ais une chance de les russir


il fera la pate AVANT ton arrive T_T
ispice de porte poisse !!

----------


## jbrasselet

Mais surtout je mettrais 2 oeufs dans ma pate  ::mouarf::

----------


## LineLe

> Mais surtout je mettrais 2 oeufs dans ma pate


d'ailleurs il faudra que tu me fasses une liste de ce que je dois acheter  ::?:

----------


## jbrasselet

on en reparlera  ::D:

----------


## Deadpool

Et sinon, on fait a o alors?
Chez Line?  ::aie:: 

 ::mouarf::

----------


## LineLe

> Et sinon, on fait a o alors?
> Chez Line?


Ben les galettes, oui, ce serait chez moi. A moins que tu ne te dvoues ? Reste  savoir quand ?
Avec le breton on pensait ventuellement au samedi midi et sortie sur paris aprs. Sinon le contraire, et on finit la soire chez moi (la premire solution me parait personnellement la plus pratique Bon ok, sky risque de rler, mais je pense qu deux on devrait russir  le rveiller et  le rendre prsentable avant la venue de qui que ce soit sinon au pire le premier qui arrive aura le droit de le rveiller  ::aie:: )

----------


## zodd

ET Y A JAMAIS DES RID DANS LE SUD???

----------


## Deadpool

> ET Y A JAMAIS DES RID DANS LE SUD???


Ben organises-en une.  :;):

----------


## Skyounet

> Avec le breton on pensait ventuellement au samedi midi et sortie sur paris aprs. Sinon le contraire, et on finit la soire chez moi (la premire solution me parait personnellement la plus pratique Bon ok, sky risque de rler, mais je pense qu deux on devrait russir  le rveiller et  le rendre prsentable avant la venue de qui que ce soit sinon au pire le premier qui arrive aura le droit de le rveiller )


Teu teu teu, c'est quoi donc cette histoire de se lever ? Ouais bon si on m'oblige je pourrais peut-tre me lever  ::lol::  Par contre me rendre prsentable, heu mme si on me rveille 3h  l'avance c'est peine perdue  ::aie::

----------


## LineLe

> Teu teu teu, c'est quoi donc cette histoire de se lever ? Ouais bon si on m'oblige je pourrais peut-tre me lever  Par contre me rendre prsentable, heu mme si on me rveille 3h  l'avance c'est peine perdue


bah pas  poil quand mme hein
sinon j'ouvre les fenetres en grand, tu vas vite t'habiller

----------


## Skyounet

> bah pas  poil quand mme hein
> sinon j'ouvre les fenetres en grand, tu vas vite t'habiller


 ::koi::  ? Si tu ouvres la fentre en grand, je resterais sous la couette.

----------


## LineLe

> ? Si tu ouvres la fentre en grand, je resterais sous la couette.


j'imagine bien le nem sur le lit...

tinquiete pas,  deux on arrivera bien  te sortir de l... au pire j'essaierai de me trouver un pied de biche d'ici l

----------


## Deadpool

> j'imagine bien le nem sur le lit...
> 
> tinquiete pas,  deux on arrivera bien  te sortir de l... au pire j'essaierai de me trouver un pied de biche d'ici l


Volontaire pour tirer le Sky' du lit!!!  ::aie::

----------


## LineLe

> Volontaire pour tirer le Sky' du lit!!!


a vole bien un sky ?  ::aie:: 
en tout cas tu devrais grer, il pse moins que mon canap  ::mrgreen::

----------


## Skyounet

> j'imagine bien le nem sur le lit...
> 
> tinquiete pas,  deux on arrivera bien  te sortir de l... au pire j'essaierai de me trouver un pied de biche d'ici l


Bon aprs tout le monde va croire que je suis une loque, c'est pas vrai hein.
Il m'arrive de me lever tard c'est vrai, mais bon que je dois me lever j'y arrive plus ou moins. Par exemple ce matin, seulement 5min de retard (9h05) si c'est pas top la classe a.

Bon aprs en week-end y'a une limite psychologique  ne pas dpasser, sinon j'ai choc psychologique et des jours de loquage pour me sentir mieux.

11h c'est mon dernier mot  ::aie::

----------


## Commodore

vous avez cru que je verrais pas ce topic heing ?  ::aie:: 

samedi aprem a paname ?
je viens  ::langue::

----------


## Skyounet

Ouais on sera super trop beaucoup, c'est trop bien.

----------


## Deadpool

> vous avez cru que je verrais pas ce topic heing ? 
> 
> samedi aprem a paname ?
> je viens


AH NON PAS LUI!  ::furax:: 





 ::aie::   ::mouarf::

----------


## lakitrid

Pour les bowling sur paris :
J'ai jou dans 2 :
Celui de l'avenue Foch qui est pas mal
Et celui dans le 15me (front de seine) qui est aussi assez sympa.

Je sais ou est celui de la place Charas  cot de la dfense aussi.

Sinon j'ai faillis aller  celui de porte Champeret mais je ne sais pas o il est.

Sinon hors paris y'en a un  Cergy mais bon c'est loin  ::aie:: 

Pour les tarifs ils sont +- quivalents dans tous ceux cits.

En accessibilit celui avenue Foch est juste  cot de la station toile RER A.
Celui du 15me plutt ligne 10 station Charles Michels.
Pour Charas c'est la dfense et un peu de marche  pied.
Et Cergy RER A station Cergy Prefecture  :;): 

Question stationnement c'est Paris quoi ...

----------


## Skyounet

> En accessibilit celui avenue Foch est juste  cot de la station toile RER A.
> Celui du 15me plutt ligne 10 station Charles Michels.
> Pour Charas c'est la dfense et un peu de marche  pied.
> Et Cergy RER A station Cergy Prefecture 
> 
> Question stationnement c'est Paris quoi ...


Moi m'en fous j'ai une chauffeuse / guide  ::mrgreen::

----------


## Commodore

bon alors, ya un numero ou un point de rdv pour se rejoindre ? je connais trs mal Paris... (vive le gps)

----------


## lakitrid

> Moi m'en fous j'ai une chauffeuse / guide


Tu ne devrais pas t'avancer trop vite sur ce point  ::aie:: 




> bon alors, ya un numero ou un point de rdv pour se rejoindre ? je connais trs mal Paris... (vive le gps)


On est pas rendu  ::aie::

----------


## Commodore

a sent le "mission to mars" ce RiD...  ::aie::

----------


## LineLe

> Moi m'en fous j'ai une chauffeuse / guide


et ben t'es pas dans la merde mon pauvre  ::aie::

----------


## Commodore

et pis si jme perds, vous me retrouverez dans un caf entrain de tester les bires parisiennes  ::aie:: 
Je suis sr que dans le Nord on fait mieux...

D'ailleurs... Line, en tant qu'Alsacienne (ou dans le secteur il me semble), quelle est ton opinion sur les bires Parisiennes ?

----------


## Skyounet

> et pis si jme perds, vous me retrouverez dans un caf entrain de tester les bires parisiennes 
> Je suis sr que dans le Nord on fait mieux...


A 5 le demi t'en essayeras pas beaucoup hein  ::aie::

----------


## Commodore

Je vais ramener un pack de 50 pour la route alors  ::aie::

----------


## LineLe

> et pis si jme perds, vous me retrouverez dans un caf entrain de tester les bires parisiennes 
> Je suis sr que dans le Nord on fait mieux...
> 
> D'ailleurs... Line, en tant qu'Alsacienne (ou dans le secteur il me semble), quelle est ton opinion sur les bires Parisiennes ?


je bois pas de bire
et pis de toute faon comme je tiens pas l'alcool et que je conduis toujours...

et pis par ici c'est vrai que vu le prix....  ::roll:: 
heureusement, je coute pas cher  saouler  ::aie::

----------


## gege2061

> bon alors, ya un numero ou un point de rdv pour se rejoindre ? je connais trs mal Paris... (vive le gps)


Pour toi, ici me parat parfait (de prfrence la nuit parce qu'avec les bouchons, les gens roulent moins vite, ils risqueraient d'avoir le temps de t'viter  ::aie:: )

----------


## Skyounet

> je bois pas de bire
> et pis de toute faon comme je tiens pas l'alcool et que je conduis toujours...


Oh la pauvre Line, un kir et hop kaput.




> et pis par ici c'est vrai que vu le prix.... 
> heureusement, je coute pas cher  saouler


Julien, on prpare les bouteilles ?  ::aie::

----------


## Commodore

il faudra m'envoyer un screenshot, mon  ::furax::  de browser (IE6) refuse d'afficher google maps... Sont vraiment a la ramasse dans mon entreprise avec leurs IE6  ::aie::

----------


## Lung

> il faudra m'envoyer un screenshot, mon  de browser (IE6) refuse d'afficher google maps... Sont vraiment a la ramasse dans mon entreprise avec leurs IE6


J'ai IE 6 aussi, et a marche.

----------


## LineLe

> J'ai IE 6 aussi, et a marche.


google maps est compatible IE6  :;): 

mais pour le lieu de rendez vous tout dpend de ce qu'on fait et dans quel ordre  :;):

----------


## jbrasselet

> Julien, on prpare les bouteilles ?


Je mettrais de la vodka dans la pate  galette  ::aie::

----------


## Skyounet

> Sont vraiment a la ramasse dans mon entreprise avec leurs IE6


Dis pas a LineLe elle a a chez elle  ::lol::

----------


## Commodore

> J'ai IE 6 aussi, et a marche.


Oui, a marche, quand on la le plugin install... et c'est pas le cas ici  ::aie:: 

[mode fayot pas crdible]
Meu non Line, IE6 c'est le top !!! je l'adre !! ::aie:: 
[/mode fayot pas crdible]

----------


## LineLe

> Oui, a marche, quand on la le plugin install... et c'est pas le cas ici 
> 
> [mode fayot pas crdible]
> Meu non Line, IE6 c'est le top !!! je l'adre !!
> [/mode fayot pas crdible]


dis donc
j'ai pas dit que j'aimais bien IE6
me sers de FFX
par contre c'est bien pratique pour dire  certaines personnes que leurs articles sont mal formats sous certains browser  ::roll::

----------


## Skyounet

> par contre c'est bien pratique pour dire  certaines personnes que leurs articles sont mal formats sous certains browser


Tout le monde devrait tre en 1680*1050 au minimum  ::aie::

----------


## Commodore

> Tout le monde devrait tre en 1680*1050 au minimum


Tu as de bons yeux toi  ::mouarf::

----------


## LineLe

sinon pour en revenir  nos moutons
y a des trucs sympa  proximit du bowling place charras  courbevoie ?
(genre resto, bars etc...)

----------


## lakitrid

Y'as quelques restaurants si je me souviens bien et srement un bar. Mais c'est pas forcment un quartier trs vivant. La dfense est  10min a pied au pire, et il y a de quoi faire l bas.

----------


## gorgonite

o la ferez-vous cette RID ?
vous prenez les inscriptions de dernire minute (du genre un squatteur qui se dcide la veille  ::aie::  ) ?

----------


## Skyounet

> o la ferez-vous cette RID ?
> vous prenez les inscriptions de dernire minute (du genre un squatteur qui se dcide la veille  ) ?


Meuh oui, t'es le bienvenue.

----------


## Commodore

on a un numro  appeler pour se rejoindre facilement ? ou alors faut se dmerder pour trouver un "cibrekhaf" et se connecter sur dvp ?  ::aie::

----------


## Skyounet

> on a un numro  appeler pour se rejoindre facilement ? ou alors faut se dmerder pour trouver un "cibrekhaf" et se connecter sur dvp ?


Ouais vais mettre le numro de LineLe sur le forum tout  l'heure
06-09-9...  ::aie::

----------


## Deadpool

> o la ferez-vous cette RID ?
> vous prenez les inscriptions de dernire minute (du genre un squatteur qui se dcide la veille  ) ?


Genre, tu vas enfin faire une RID parisienne?  ::mouarf:: 

Depuis le temps.  ::aie::

----------


## gorgonite

> et pis si jme perds, vous me retrouverez dans un caf entrain de tester les bires parisiennes 
> Je suis sr que dans le Nord on fait mieux...



y a des bires parisiennes  ::koi::  ???

dans le Nord, c'est pas trop cela non plus...  part ch'ti et jenlain  ::aie:: 




> Genre, tu vas enfin faire une RID parisienne? 
> 
> Depuis le temps.


rien n'est moins sr...  ::P: 
attention, j'ai presque failli aller  la toute premire RID... si vous n'aviez pas choisi ma semaine de partiels (que j'ai loups d'ailleurs  ::roll:: )


EDIT : et en plus j'ai fait plus d'une dizaine de RID  Lausanne... pas de ma faute si j'ai quitt le pays avant les lections pestidentielles, et que je ne suis revenu qu'une fois certain qu'il n'y avait pas de guerre civile  ::aie::

----------


## Aitone

Bonjour,

Je n'ai jamais assist  une RID et j'aimerais voir  quoi cela ressemble..

Puis-je me joindre  vous ?

----------


## LineLe

> Ouais vais mettre le numro de LineLe sur le forum tout  l'heure
> 06-09-9...


merci....  ::roll:: 

pour ceux qui n'ont pas encore mon numro, je leur filerai avant la RID

et pas de souci pour les retardataires
mais ca m'arrangerait que vous me donniez votre avis sur ce qui vous tente qu'on fasse et dans quel ordre aussi  :;): 
sachant qu'on fera probablement plusieurs trucs il y a possibilit bien entendu de pas touuuuuuut faire non plus hein

----------


## Commodore

non, dans le Nord on se contente de faire un saut en Belgique... ils ont du choix  ::aie::

----------


## LineLe

> Bonjour,
> 
> Je n'ai jamais assist  une RID et j'aimerais voir  quoi cela ressemble..
> 
> Puis-je me joindre  vous ?


Toi t'as obligation de venir  ::aie:: 

(et interdiction de rester seul  l'tage chez moi.........)

----------


## Aitone

> (et interdiction de rester seul  l'tage chez moi.........)


C'est chez toi la RID ? (j'ai pas lu le topic)
C'est bien rang chez toi ? Sinon je viens pas

----------


## lakitrid

A priori on va sur un programme du type :

Rveil de Skyrunner chez LineLe
Crpes chez LineLe (pte de jBrasselet)

Suite sur paris ou environ avec :
Bowling
[?]
Restau
Bar

Avec un ordre non dfini

----------


## AdriM

Et c'est qd que vous faites une vraie bonne soire dans une ville bien... je sais pas moi Porto  ::aie:: 

Et des bonnes activits... 1 - Bar, 2 - Bar et 3 - Bar

 ::aie::

----------


## Skyounet

> C'est chez toi la RID ? (j'ai pas lu le topic)
> C'est bien rang chez toi ? Sinon je viens pas


W elle va ranger pour faire bien pour Julien et moi.

----------


## Deadpool

> Et c'est qd que vous faites une vraie bonne soire dans une ville bien... je sais pas moi Porto 
> 
> Et des bonnes activits... 1 - Bar, 2 - Bar et 3 - Bar


 ::mouarf:: 

Porto, j'y vais peut tre cet t, on peut s'en faire une.  ::yaisse2::

----------


## LineLe

> A priori on va sur un programme du type :
> 
> Rveil de Skyrunner chez LineLe
> Crpes chez LineLe (pte de jBrasselet)
> 
> Suite sur paris ou environ avec :
> Bowling
> [?]
> Restau
> ...


c'est  peu prs a
sauf que *je* rveillerais Skyrunner
et ce ne sont pas des crpes, mais des galettes (l'autre fois c'tait un accident hein)

et Aitone ce sera prsentable chez moi si on te laisse pas toucher  mes affaires....
(il faudrait d'ailleurs que je songe  m'acheter une souris optique...)

----------


## lakitrid

> ce ne sont pas des crpes, mais des galettes (l'autre fois c'tait un accident hein)


Oups mme pas fait gaffe en crivant. Je suis pas assez all dans cette magnifique rgion qu'est la Bretagne  :;):

----------


## Deadpool

Aitone, je peux t'emmener si tu veux. 

Pareil pour notre compre de Vincennes, s'il le dsire.  :;): 

Si y'a quelqu'un d'autre qui vient et qui habite pas loin de chez moi (20e arrondissement de Paris), je peux galement l'emmener.

----------


## AdriM

> Porto, j'y vais peut tre cet t, on peut s'en faire une.


Rapelles moi a  l'occasion, on fait la premire RID  l'tranger!

----------


## Skyounet

> sauf que *je* rveillerais Skyrunner


Et ben oui d'abord nah.
Parce que moi il me faut de la douceur pour me rveiller, et tout le monde sait que LineLe est la douceur incarne malgr ce qu'on dit  ::D:

----------


## gege2061

> vous prenez les inscriptions de dernire minute (du genre un squatteur qui se dcide la veille  ) ?


 ::sm:: 




> Toi t'as obligation de venir 
> 
> (et interdiction de rester seul  l'tage chez moi.........)


J'irais avec lui pour le surveiller  ::aie::

----------


## gorgonite

> Rapelles moi a  l'occasion, on fait la premire RID  l'tranger!




faux... y en a en Suisse et en Belgique dj


mais ce sera peut-tre la premire dans un pays non francophone  :;):

----------


## AdriM

> faux... y en a en Suisse et en Belgique dj
> 
> 
> mais ce sera peut-tre la premire dans un pays non francophone


Ben la Suisse et la Belgique ne sont pas des rgions francaise?  ::aie:: 


...

Viendez plutot  Porto en Espagne  ::D:

----------


## Skyounet

Rah gege si tu avais t  Tours ce week-end on aurais pu aller au salon de l'rotisme  Tours (avec Rocco en vedette  ::aie:: ).

----------


## Deadpool

> Ben la Suisse et la Belgique ne sont pas des rgions francaise?


Tu veux te faire taper toi.  ::lol:: 




> Viendez plutot  Porto en Espagne


Meuh non, c'est en Corse.  ::mouarf::

----------


## gege2061

> Rah gege si tu avais t  Tours ce week-end on aurais pu aller au salon de l'rotisme  Tours (avec Rocco en vedette ).


Ce week-end qui viens ? Mais j'y suis  ::mouarf::

----------


## Skyounet

> Ce week-end qui viens ? Mais j'y suis


Nan "ce" celui dont on parle. Le 17-18  ::cry::

----------


## gege2061

> Nan "ce" celui dont on parle. Le 17-18


S'pas grave, on va faire votre salon de l'rotisme  nous  ::aie::

----------


## Commodore

> S'pas grave, on va faire *votre* salon de l'rotisme  *nous*


J'apprcie particulirement cette association de "votre" et "nous".
En gros on les fout  poil et on admire ?  ::aie:: 

 ::dehors::

----------


## Deadpool

> *En gros on les fout  poil et on admire ?*


Beeeeeeeeeeeeeerk!

 ::vomi:: 






 ::aie:: 

 ::dehors::

----------


## Skyounet

Au fait j'ai pas demand, c'est qui qui vient me chercher si y'a grve des trains ?  ::mrgreen::

----------


## Deadpool

> Au fait j'ai pas demand, c'est qui qui vient me chercher si y'a grve des trains ?


Ben, t'as plus qu' esprer que la grve ne se poursuive pas jusque l.  ::aie::

----------


## Commodore

Bah, de Lille jusque Paris, Clermont c'est sur la route  ::aie::

----------


## LineLe

> J'apprcie particulirement cette association de "votre" et "nous".
> En gros on les fout  poil et on admire ?


AH OUAIS
bonne ide
foutez vous tous  poil
et moi j'admire  ::aie:: 




> Au fait j'ai pas demand, c'est qui qui vient me chercher si y'a grve des trains ?


toi t'as intrt  venir, sinon je te cherche par la peau du cul

tu oserais me laisser seule, sans dfense, innocente, parmis tous ces hommes ?  ::calim2::

----------


## Deadpool

> AH OUAIS
> bonne ide
> foutez vous tous  poil
> et moi j'admire


On peut faire l'inverse aussi.  ::aie:: 
Fouts toi  poil et nous on admire.  ::aie:: 
Il m'est d'avis que les autres prfreront cette option.  ::mouarf:: 




> toi t'as intrt  venir, sinon je te cherche par la peau du cul
> 
> tu oserais me laisser seule, sans dfense, innocente, *parmis tous ces hommes* ?


Ben quoi, qu'est ce qu'on a?  ::calim2::

----------


## gorgonite

> tu oserais me laisser seule, sans dfense, innocente, parmis tous ces hommes ?




sans dfense et innocente...  ::koi:: 
si me souvenirs sont bons, j'ai entendu dire que tu tuais les gens  coup d'aspirateur  ::roll::

----------


## Commodore

non, l'aspirateur c'est pour les araignes.
pour les humains c'est le lance-flammes  ::aie:: 
et parfois pire...

----------


## Skyounet

> Bah, de Lille jusque Paris, Clermont c'est sur la route


Nan jsuis  Tours l, mais c'est aussi sur la route  ::mrgreen:: 




> Ben quoi, qu'est ce qu'on a?


Nan, la question c'est : Qu'est-ce que nous n'avez pas ?

 ::dehors::

----------


## lakitrid

> pour les humains c'est le lance-flammes 
> et parfois pire...


Beaucoup trop rapide, depuis LineLe  une arme tout aussi redoutable mais qui "prend son temps" : Zo 
 ::dehors::

----------


## Mathusalem

1) il y a pas de grves cette semaine l ?
2) c'est loinnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnn pk pas un rdv dans Paris directement ?

----------


## LineLe

> Beaucoup trop rapide, depuis LineLe  une arme tout aussi redoutable mais qui "prend son temps" : Zo


COMMENT TU ATTAQUES MON CHAT TOI  :8O: 

Elle me fait des calins quand je me rveille... enfin quand je me lve aprs 7h...




> 1) il y a pas de grves cette semaine l ?
> 2) c'est loinnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnn pk pas un rdv dans Paris directement ?


Parce que jbrasselet nous a promis des galettes (et non des crpes)
donc soit on trouve un bouc missaire DANS Paris qui nous prete son appart (et l faudra tirer sky du lit plus tt),
soit c'est chez moi pour les courageux le samedi midi
Ensuite, on rejoint de toute faon "Paris" dans l'aprs midi (horaire et lieu de rendez vous  dfinir : *manifestez vous les parisiens pour nous dire o a vous arrange*

----------


## jbrasselet

Ouais mais soyez pas trop le midi, je vais pas me trimballer avec 10 kilos de farine de sarrazin moi  ::aie:: 
Et puis aprs je suis pas sur qu'on aura assez de saladiers  ::mouarf::

----------


## chaval

on a qu'a venir avec nos saladiers  ::aie::

----------


## jbrasselet

Il faudrait que je sache avant samedi soir combien on sera le midi  peu prs pour acheter la quantit de farine ncessaire.
Sinon regardez si vous en avez du cot de chez vous (Leclerc/Carrefour)  ::D:

----------


## LineLe

> Ouais mais soyez pas trop le midi, je vais pas me trimballer avec 10 kilos de farine de sarrazin moi 
> Et puis aprs je suis pas sur qu'on aura assez de saladiers


Euh et pis c'est pas non plus super grand chez moi hein !

----------


## lakitrid

> COMMENT TU ATTAQUES MON CHAT TOI


Hmm je l'ai vu  l'uvre c'est violent  ::aie:: 
(mme si elle m'a pargn)

Sinon pour les galette, si JBrasselet doit prparer la pte en avance comme la dernire fois (mais avec 2 ufs) ce sera srement plus simple de le faire chez toi le midi et de donner un deuxime rendez vous en dbut (milieu) d'aprem sur paris pour enchaner sur le bowling ou toute autre activit prvues ou non.
Comme a tout le monde choisis o il commence  a convenance.

Le point de rendez vous devrait tre dfinis en fonction de la premire activit choisis genre bowling tant que le niveau d'alcool de certain n'est pas trop lev
 ::dehors::

----------


## LineLe

> Hmm je l'ai vu  l'uvre c'est violent 
> (mme si elle m'a pargn)
> 
> Sinon pour les galette, si JBrasselet doit prparer la pte en avance comme la dernire fois (mais avec 2 ufs) ce sera srement plus simple de le faire chez toi le midi et de donner un deuxime rendez vous en dbut (milieu) d'aprem sur paris pour enchaner sur le bowling ou toute autre activit prvues ou non.
> Comme a tout le monde choisis o il commence  a convenance.
> 
> Le point de rendez vous devrait tre dfinis en fonction de la premire activit choisis genre bowling tant que le niveau d'alcool de certain n'est pas trop lev


ah si si avec alcool le bowling, du coup je tirerais ptet droit  ::aie:: 
je plaisante, je conduis ^^

donc premier rendez vous  partir midi chez moi
deuxime rendez vous j'aurais dit  partir de 16h ou 17h (attation, faut pas oublier le temps de trajet depuis chez moi hein)

Donc je rpre : est ce que le bowling place Charras  Courbevoie vous conviendrait, ou vous prfreriez un autre bowling "mieux situ" ?

----------


## lakitrid

Moi j'suis ok pour les deux rdv. J'me dbrouille pour le premier  :;):

----------


## Commodore

tant qu'y a d'l'alcool y'a d'l'espoir  ::yaisse2::

----------


## Aitone

c'est quel jour la RID ?

----------


## LineLe

> c'est quel jour la RID ?


http://www.developpez.net/forums/sho...98#post2628798

----------


## Aitone

Vous tes des dingues..
Remets-moi en italique car rien n'est sr...

----------


## LineLe

> Vous tes des dingues..
> Remets-moi en italique car rien n'est sr...


pourquoi des dingues ?
bouh tu viendrais ptet pas ?  ::(:

----------


## Aitone

J'essaierai de venir au deuxime rendez-vous..

----------


## LineLe

> J'essaierai de venir au deuxime rendez-vous..


bah tu peux mme nous rejoindre plus tard si a t'arrange, genre juste pour le resto, j'ai simplement pas mis d'heure parce que je ne la connais pas

----------


## Deadpool

Bon moi je serais chez Line le midi. Je veux goter aux galettes de jbrasselet.  ::aie::

----------


## jbrasselet

Je ne sais pas comment je dois prendre le smiley en fin de phrase  ::aie::

----------


## bakaneko

> Je ne sais pas comment je dois prendre le smiley en fin de phrase


Que tu pourras faire  Deadpool la mme tte que le smiley s'il les apprcie pas  ::D:

----------


## Deadpool

> Je ne sais pas comment je dois prendre le smiley en fin de phrase


Disons que la dernire exprience culinaire chez Line a plutt mal tourn.  ::aie:: 

Mais bon le prend pas pour toi.  ::mouarf:: 

Je pense qu'en loignant gege, on devrait pas avoir de problme.  ::mrgreen:: 

 ::dehors:: 


Edit :




> Que tu pourras faire  Deadpool la mme tte que le smiley s'il les apprcie pas



Y pourra pas je cours trop vite.   ::mrgreen:: 

 ::dehors::

----------


## LineLe

Fais gaffe Deadpoolichou, il est grand le Julien ^^

bref plus srieusement :

 ::alerte::  *IMPORTANT*  ::alerte:: 

Dans un souci d'organisation, notre chef cuistot a besoin de connatre rapidement (genre avant demain midi) environ exactement combien de mangeurs de galettes il y aura le samedi midi
Donc ce serait super si vous pouviez confirmer votre venue ou votre non venue le midi !

----------


## lakitrid

Je confirme  :;):

----------


## gorgonite

> Dans un souci d'organisation, notre chef cuistot a besoin de connatre rapidement (genre avant demain midi) environ exactement combien de mangeurs de galettes il y aura le samedi midi
> Donc ce serait super si vous pouviez confirmer votre venue ou votre non venue le midi !



ben retirez moi de la liste... je ne pourrais pas confirmer assez tt  ::cry::

----------


## Aitone

> ben retirez moi de la liste... je ne pourrais pas confirmer assez tt


idem

----------


## LineLe

> ben retirez moi de la liste... je ne pourrais pas confirmer assez tt


je parle du midi uniquement l  :;): 
pour la suite j'aurais besoin de confirmation plus tard

----------


## Deadpool

Petite question...

Je vais pitetre pas avoir de voiture samedi.

Si je veux quand mme venir samedi midi chez toi Line, peux-tu me rappeler dans quelle gare je dois descendre et ventuellement sur quelle ligne a se trouve?

Merci d'avance.  :;):

----------


## gorgonite

> ben retirez moi de la liste... je ne pourrais pas confirmer assez tt




mauvaise nouvelle arrive ce matin... vous pouvez me retirer dfinitivement de la liste pour samedi  ::cry::

----------


## Deadpool

> *mauvaise nouvelle arrive ce matin*... vous pouvez me retirer dfinitivement de la liste pour samedi


Rien de trop grave j'espre.  ::(: 

 ::calin::

----------


## gorgonite

> Rien de trop grave j'espre.


non juste du boulot  rendre pour lundi... en plus de celui que j'ai dj, et que je ne parviens pas  finir (dj deux semaines de retard sur mes prvisions  ::cry:: )

----------


## lakitrid

> Rien de trop grave j'espre.


Tu as une ligne de bus partant de Ermont Eaubonne et dposant juste devant chez LineLe. Pour le train c'est les rseau saint lazare / RER C, et srement aussi paris nord.

Le bus  une frquence d'un toute les heures le samedi et passe  28 de chaque heure il me semble. Pour un temps de trajet de plus ou moins 30 minutes  :;):

----------


## LineLe

> mauvaise nouvelle arrive ce matin... vous pouvez me retirer dfinitivement de la liste pour samedi


Ae 
 ::(: 
Comme l'a dit Deadpool, rien de grave j'espre :/





> Petite question...
> 
> Je vais pitetre pas avoir de voiture samedi.
> 
> Si je veux quand mme venir samedi midi chez toi Line, peux-tu me rappeler dans quelle gare je dois descendre et ventuellement sur quelle ligne a se trouve?
> 
> Merci d'avance.


pour la gare, c'est 
Soit la Barre Ormesson (10-15 minutes depuis gare du nord, y a deux lignes qui y passent, pontoise par persant beaumont, et une autre encore, mais me souviens plus  ::aie:: ) gnralement ce sont les voies 34,35,36
Soit Ermont Eaubonne, en passant par St Lazare (attation, 25 minutes de train l hein) gnralement ce sont les voies 9,10,11

Merci de me prvenir genre 10-15 minutes avant votre arrive en gare FINALE

Pour toi je pense que tu peux prendre la 2 jusque gare du nord pis la Barre Ormesson, ce sera plus rapide  :;):

----------


## Commodore

Et pour les voitures ? c'est quoi l'adresse du parking o je peux me garer ?  ::aie::

----------


## Deadpool

> Et pour les voitures ? c'est quoi l'adresse du parking o je peux me garer ?


Tu viens chez Line?

Si oui demande lui son adresse et assure-toi d'avoir un GPS qui fonctionne bien sinon t'es foutu.  ::aie:: 


Sinon, merci pour les renseignements ferroviaires, en esprant que les grves soient termines.  :;):

----------


## Commodore

> Tu viens chez Line?
> Si oui demande lui son adresse et assure-toi d'avoir un GPS qui fonctionne bien sinon t'es foutu.


Tu connais pas encore mission-man  ::aie:: 
Spcialiste galrien.

Mais pour le coup, je prendrai quand mme le gps  ::aie::

----------


## LineLe

> Tu connais pas encore mission-man 
> Spcialiste galrien.
> 
> Mais pour le coup, je prendrai quand mme le gps


oue parce que c'est pas moi qui risque de te guider  ::aie::

----------


## Aitone

Je pense vous rejoindre samedi quand vous serez dans Paris

----------


## Loceka

Bon, moi aussi vous pouvez me rayer de la liste  ::(: 

Bonne RID  ::):

----------


## Deadpool

Les grves sont annoncs pour durer au moins jusqu' dimanche.

Aie, aie, aie.  ::?:

----------


## LineLe

> Les grves sont annoncs pour durer au moins jusqu' dimanche.
> 
> Aie, aie, aie.


Ben oui tant qu' faire... dj qu'on nous pourrit la semaine, autant gcher le week end qui va avec  ::cry::

----------


## Deadpool

> Ben oui tant qu' faire... dj qu'on nous pourrit la semaine, autant gcher le week end qui va avec


M'en parle pas, je sais mme pas comment je vais aller bosser demain.  ::roll:: 

Et j'ai pas de voiture en ce moment.  ::(:

----------


## lakitrid

C'tait  prvoir, depuis le dbut ils parlent d'une jonction possible avec les grves du 20/11. A noter tout de mme que gnralement les week end sont moins touchs par les grves que les jours de semaines. Tiendraient ils tant  leurs primes ?
De toute faon on ne sera pas fix avant vendredi  ::aie::

----------


## LineLe

> M'en parle pas, je sais mme pas comment je vais aller bosser demain. 
> 
> Et j'ai pas de voiture en ce moment.


ben perso je crois que demain je n'irais pas bosser  ::mrgreen:: 
je t'espliquerai

mais j'aurais besoin de ma voiture  ::?:

----------


## Deadpool

Bon c'est confirm, j'ai pas de voiture samedi, je viendrais donc en train chez toi Line.  :;): 

Tout cela dpend bien entendu si les grves sont termines.

----------


## LineLe

> Bon c'est confirm, j'ai pas de voiture samedi, je viendrais donc en train chez toi Line. 
> 
> Tout cela dpend bien entendu si les grves sont termines.


Arf
j'espre qu'elles ne vont pas nous gcher le week end  ::(: 
d'ailleurs, au risque de passer pour une chieuse
pour ceux qui viennent chez moi en transport, ce serait super s'ils pouvaient s'arranger pour arriver  peu prs en mme temps ?  ::oops::

----------


## lakitrid

L'itinraire que j'ai choisis me fais pas passer par les transport SNCF, je me dbrouille donc pour arriver au pas de ta porte directement  :;):

----------


## Commodore

Pour ce qui est du retour, j'aurai ma voirute donc il sera possible de ramener des gens (pas trop loin non plus heing  ::aie::  )

----------


## lakitrid

Juste pour information je suis all au bowling de la porte champeret samedi dernier  :;): 
J'en ai profit pour demander  mon frre  quoi ressemble celui de Charas. Il m'a dit qu'il tait assez petit (10-12 pistes).
Enfin bref je prfrais le signaler.
En l'occurrence celui de champeret fait 18 pistes +-.

----------


## LineLe

> Juste pour information je suis all au bowling de la porte champeret samedi dernier 
> J'en ai profit pour demander  mon frre  quoi ressemble celui de Charas. Il m'a dit qu'il tait assez petit (10-12 pistes).
> Enfin bref je prfrais le signaler.
> En l'occurrence celui de champeret fait 18 pistes +-.


ben pour celui de charas le mieux serait qu'on rserve une piste pour samedi, non ?
ou alors on va a champeret, mais je ne sais pas ou il est, s'il y a des facilits de parking ou non etc...

----------


## lakitrid

C'est discutable.
Dj y'a peu de chance que le bowling prennent une rservation. Ensuite si on arrive assez tt a posera pas forcement de problme. De plus il est assez facile de foncer de charas vers champeret si on trouve pas notre bonheur. Sinon cot parking champeret c'est un peu au petit bonheur la chance. Et charas je me souviens pas si le parking de la zone commerciale est en accs libre.

En fait le problme c'est surtout si on a besoin de deux pistes  :;):

----------


## LineLe

> C'est discutable.
> Dj y'a peu de chance que le bowling prennent une rservation. Ensuite si on arrive assez tt a posera pas forcement de problme. De plus il est assez facile de foncer de charas vers champeret si on trouve pas notre bonheur. Sinon cot parking champeret c'est un peu au petit bonheur la chance. Et charas je me souviens pas si le parking de la zone commerciale est en accs libre.
> 
> En fait le problme c'est surtout si on a besoin de deux pistes


Vu le "monde"... a mon avis une piste suffira... on sera probablement moins nombreux qu' Nantes

----------


## lakitrid

Ok de toute faon il sera toujours temps d'improviser  :;): 

Est ce qu'il faut que je "rvise" les routes d'accs  charas et champeret ?

----------


## attila771

Vous tes vraiment des fou d'allez a paris pendant les greve deja sa fait 2 jour que je suis obliger de dormir a paris pour allez a mon boulot mais ce week end je rentre dans ma campagnee!!! paris c'est bien quand il n'y a pas de probleme ^^

----------


## LineLe

hmmm
commodoudou est cens avoir un gps... mais bon ne connaissant pas ses capacits de pilotage et mon bolide ne me permettant pas de folies, j'ai ma fameuse carte de banlieue dans ma voiture au cas o
mais plusieurs prcautions valent mieux qu'une, je le concde

j'ai une question concernant le repas du soir : on se la fait " la rache" ou on se prend un truc bien dfini avant ? je ne connais absolument pas le coin

----------


## LineLe

> Vous tes vraiment des fou d'allez a paris pendant les greve deja sa fait 2 jour que je suis obliger de dormir a paris pour allez a mon boulot mais ce week end je rentre dans ma campagnee!!! paris c'est bien quand il n'y a pas de probleme ^^


disons qu'on a choisi la date AVANT la grve en fonction de la disponibilit de notre importation bretonne du moment : jbrasselet...

donc... dj que les grves me font me lever plus tt (et dieu sait que moi le matin.. hein...  ::roll::  ) Alors si a me fait tomber  l'eau mon week end, ils vont savoir ce que c'est qu'une Dark LineLe

----------


## lakitrid

De ce que j'ai vu en passant vite fait en voiture sur le chemin de champeret il y a quelques restau de "chaine" mme si j'ai pas vraiment retenu les enseignes donc pour une 10ene de personne a peut passer je pense. Sinon de toute faon avec la dfense  cot y'a de quoi faire.

----------


## Commodore

Je crois que je vais galrer... le gps est en cass... va falloir en emprunter... ou alors partir plus tt que prvu  ::mur::

----------


## LineLe

> Je crois que je vais galrer... le gps est en cass... va falloir en emprunter... ou alors partir plus tt que prvu


MP envoy ^^

----------


## Deadpool

> MP envoy ^^


C'est quoi, une explication pour venir chez toi?

Le pauvre...  ::mrgreen:: 

 ::dehors::

----------


## LineLe

> C'est quoi, une explication pour venir chez toi?
> 
> Le pauvre...


 ::langue:: 
il arrive par l'autre ct, par la fort je crois
c'est beaucoup plus simple
et puis l c'est google maps est ton ami  ::aie:: 
mais il a pas l'air d'avoir compris quand mme  ::koi::

----------


## lakitrid

eh bien nous ne sommes pas rendu  ::aie::

----------


## Commodore

ah ou, je peux plus me tromper l... j'ai plus le droit.

Passez moi une guirlande de  ::aie::  svp

----------


## attila771

> il arrive par l'autre ct, par la fort je crois


Il va arriver par le bois de boulogne il va pas comprendre se qu'il va lui arriver  ::mouarf::  ::mouarf::

----------


## Commodore

c'est ceux (celles?) qui vont me croiser qui vont pas trs bien comprendre ce qui va sortir du tazzer qu'il y a dans mon vide poche  ::mouarf::

----------


## LineLe

Remercions tous les grvistes : Skyrunner ne pourra pas venir...

----------


## lakitrid

Argh ils font dfinitivement chier !

----------


## Deadpool

> Remercions tous les grvistes : Skyrunner ne pourra pas venir...


Ben quoi c'est pas une bonne nouvelle?  ::aie:: 


 ::dehors:: 



Je dconne Sky  :;): , c'est dommage que tu ne puisse pas venir.  ::(:

----------


## LineLe

> Ben quoi c'est pas une bonne nouvelle? 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Je dconne Sky , c'est dommage que tu ne puisse pas venir.


ben perso j'ai sacrment les boules l

en gros il n'aurait qu'un seul train cet aprs midi pour venir : 
14076 Tours 18h35 / Paris 20h58

----------


## Deadpool

Si la grve, se prolonge demain, je sais pas si je pourrais venir chez toi.  ::(:

----------


## LineLe

> Si la grve, se prolonge demain, je sais pas si je pourrais venir chez toi.


je m'en doute...  ::triste:: 
C'est Zo qui va tre due...

----------


## Deadpool

> je m'en doute... 
> *C'est Zo qui va tre due*...


Elle aura d'autre gens  griffer.  ::aie:: 


Tout a parce que j'ai pas encore ma nouvelle voiture, je devais l'avoir cette semaine.  ::roll::  Mais finalement je ne l'aurais que mardi prochain.

----------


## LineLe

> Elle aura d'autre gens  griffer. 
> 
> 
> Tout a parce que j'ai pas encore ma nouvelle voiture, je devais l'avoir cette semaine.  Mais finalement je ne l'aurais que mardi prochain.


OUATE
et ta 106 alors ??  ::piou::

----------


## Deadpool

> OUATE
> et ta 106 alors ??


L'ai plus la 106, revendu.  :;):

----------


## LineLe

> L'ai plus la 106, revendu.


t'as pris une ferrari j'imagine ?  ::aie:: 
on en recausera demain  :;):

----------


## lper

Bon ben amusez-vous bien les ptits loups, malgr ces co...rds de grvistes !!
Et surtout racontez-nous vos aventures, a fera passer 10 mn pour lundi ... ::aie:: 
Au fait, a vous dirait une RID spciale montagne, ski, surf, luge et fondue..?

----------


## LineLe

> Bon ben amusez-vous bien les ptits loups, malgr ces co...rds de grvistes !!
> Et surtout racontez-nous vos aventures, a fera passer 10 mn pour lundi ...
> Au fait, a vous dirait une RID spciale montagne, ski, surf, luge et fondue..?


va pour luge, gamelles et fondue de mon ct

Sign LineLe, future RIDeuse professionnelle

----------


## lakitrid

> Au fait, a vous dirait une RID spciale montagne, ski, surf, luge et fondue..?


Tu loge ?

----------


## bakaneko

> Tu loges ?


et les frais d'hpitaux en cas de chutes ou d'indigestion de fondue???

----------


## lper

> Tu loge ?


Ben on peut faire des igloos en montagne ! :8-): 
Au cas ou, je peux faire deja la fondue, ou plutt la raclette, la fondue on peut la manger en Suisse, elle est largement meilleure !!...Sinon, j'aurais de la place pour 4/5, je suis sur Evian....
Ca serait pas mal en fin d'anne, entre les ftes je suis en vacances, ou alors en Janvier !

----------


## Deadpool

> Ben on peut faire des igloos en montagne !
> Au cas ou, je peux faire deja la fondue, ou plutt la raclette, la fondue on peut la manger en Suisse, elle est largement meilleure !!...Sinon, j'aurais de la place pour 4/5, je suis sur Evian....
> Ca serait pas mal en fin d'anne, entre les ftes je suis en vacances, ou alors en Janvier !


 :8O: 

PRESENT!!  ::king::   ::yaisse2:: 


 ::aie::

----------


## lakitrid

En janvier un WE a pourrait tre sympa  :;):

----------


## LineLe

> Ben on peut faire des igloos en montagne !
> Au cas ou, je peux faire deja la fondue, ou plutt la raclette, la fondue on peut la manger en Suisse, elle est largement meilleure !!...Sinon, j'aurais de la place pour 4/5, je suis sur Evian....
> Ca serait pas mal en fin d'anne, entre les ftes je suis en vacances, ou alors en Janvier !


j'ai de la famille  Douvaine, c'est galre jusque chez toi ?

----------


## lper

Ok ! C'est cool pour janvier alors, (we du 12 ou du 19), on est dja 4 !
Douvaine, a fait un peu loin, (3/4heure de route), surtout si on fait une raclette le soir chez moi, ils peuvent nous rejoindre  Chtel ou Avoriaz pour le ski peut-tre ??

----------


## Deadpool

> Ok ! C'est cool pour janvier alors, (we du 12 ou du 19), on est dja 4 !
> Douvaine, a fait un peu loin, (3/4heure de route), surtout si on fait une raclette le soir chez moi, ils peuvent nous rejoindre  Chtel ou Avoriaz pour le ski peut-tre ??


Si on pouvait viter le week end du 19, j'ai dj un week end au ski de prvu.   ::aie::

----------


## lakitrid

> Ok ! C'est cool pour janvier alors, (we du 12 ou du 19), on est dja 4 !
> Douvaine, a fait un peu loin, (3/4heure de route), surtout si on fait une raclette le soir chez moi, ils peuvent nous rejoindre  Chtel ou Avoriaz pour le ski peut-tre ??


Oui enfin bon ski pas trop non plus  ::aie::

----------


## Deadpool

> Oui enfin bon ski pas trop non plus


Oh siiiiiiiiiiiiiii. Plein de ski.  ::mouarf::

----------


## lakitrid

J'en ai fait 3 semaines dans ma vie et c'tait pas bien glorieux, de plus j'ai les genoux assez fragiles  :;):  
Et j'ai peur des chutes + vertige lger mais j'adore la montagne et il faudrait que je me remette  l'escalade   ::aie::

----------


## LineLe

jamais fait de ski de piste

pitite suggestion : si on revenait au sujet de dpart de ce thread  :;): 
lper : je te conseille d'en ouvrir un autre pour ta proposition, tu dois pas tre le seul dans le coin  :;):

----------


## lper

Bon ben je note le we  du 12 ?
Vous pouvez arriver le vendredi soir, comme a le samedi on pourrait faire une journe entire  la montagne ? Y a des trains qui arrivent vers 22h30 ou minuit je crois...
Je rserve une monitrice pour lakitrid si jamais... ::aie:: 
Le dimanche on aviserait selon l'tat !  ::aie::

----------


## Commodore

a pue le ski. snowboard rockz  ::yaisse2::

----------


## Deadpool

Ca sent la reconduction de grve pour demain.  ::?:   ::roll::

----------


## lakitrid

Peu de chance que ce soit pire qu'aujourd'hui donc niveau SNCF tu aras quand mme quelques trains, enfin faut esprer.

----------


## Deadpool

J'attends que le site ABCDtrains mette les prvisions d'horaires de demain pour aviser.

Il faudra trouver un moyen de rallier la gare du nord aussi.





> a pue le ski. snowboard rockz


Le snowboard c'est pour les branleurs.  ::aie::

----------


## Jean-Philippe Andr

salut les gens,
s'il reste de la place, je me joindrais volontiers  vous pour le bowling de samedi 17h (j'habite puteuax donc je viendrais a pattes)

----------


## lakitrid

> J'attends que le site ABCDtrains mette les prvisions d'horaires de demain pour aviser.


Si j'avais suivis les prvisions d'ABCDtrains ce matin, je ne serais jamais arriv  paris ...
Ils mettent le sites  jour quand ils veulent et pour cette grve il n'y mettent pas beaucoup de volont.

jpcheck > t'attends pas a ce qu'on soit  l'heure  ::aie::

----------


## Deadpool

Ben coute  chaque que j'ai suivi ABCDtrains pour les horaires d'un train La Dfense Saint Lazare, je l'ai eu. J'ai eu du pot?  ::aie::

----------


## lakitrid

Oui !

Mais bon on verra bien pour demain  :;):

----------


## Commodore

> Le snowboard c'est pour les branleurs.


c'est pourtant les skieurs qui ont un baton dans chaque main  ::aie::

----------


## Skyounet

Bouh fais chier que je puisse pas venir a me soule.

Bande de feignants la SNCF.

----------


## lakitrid

Tente le stop !  ::aie::

----------


## attila771

Ils ont pas de Velib a Clermont-Fd  ::aie::  ::aie::

----------


## gege2061

> Bouh fais chier que je puisse pas venir a me soule.
> 
> Bande de feignants la SNCF.


T'as raisons, c'est dgueulasse, ils n'ont pas le droit de faire grve sur la ligne Paris - Tours  ::mouarf::

----------


## bakaneko

On devrait faire une manifestation de dveloppeurs mcontents parce qu'on a pas pu faire la RID prvue  ::P:

----------


## Skyounet

> T'as raisons, c'est dgueulasse, ils n'ont pas le droit de faire grve sur la ligne Paris - Tours


Et ben oui tout  fait.
Du coup je peux pas me rendre  la RID.
Hackz the SCNF's server.  ::aie::

----------


## Commodore

ben c'tait plutot sympa, malgr mon piti retard par rapport a l'heure que j'avais annonce  ::aie::

----------


## Jean-Philippe Andr

qui a gagn le bowling finalement ^^

----------


## lakitrid

Personne  ::aie:: 

Sinon je m'excuse pour les nombreux kilomtres de marche  :;):

----------


## Deadpool

Ca va tes genous lakitrid?

Commodoudou, vous tes bien rentrs?

C'est dommage pour le bowling quand mme...

----------


## Deadpool

JBrasselet, t'as pu arriver  Nantes?

Pas problme durant le raccompagnement des diffrents protagonistes, Line?

----------


## lakitrid

> Ca va tes genous lakitrid?


Je me demande ce que a donnera dans quelques annes ces genoux  ::aie:: 
Mais a va, mme si j'aurais pas tenu 1h debout dans le RER  :;):

----------


## LineLe

Effectivement dommage pour le bowling...

Julien est bien arriv  Nantes hier et tout le monde est bien rentr samedi soir...
enfin pour ma part c'tait dimanche matin 4h....

----------


## Jean-Philippe Andr

merci pour la soire, dsl commodore, tu es bien arriv ?

----------


## jbrasselet

Ca a t un brin complexe mais je suis bien arriv  Nantes.  ::mouarf:: 
Enfin vu le boulot que j'ai depuis ce matin je me demande si j'aurais pas mieux fait de rester avec Zo moi  ::aie:: 

Et puis j'ai russi mes galettes grce  l'absence de gege  ::yaisse2::

----------


## LineLe

> Ca a t un brin complexe mais je suis bien arriv  Nantes. 
> Enfin vu le boulot que j'ai depuis ce matin je me demande si j'aurais pas mieux fait de rester avec Zo moi 
> 
> Et puis j'ai russi mes galettes grce  l'absence de gege


C'est vrai que j'ai super bien dormi quand t'tais l... Puisque c'est toi que Zo martyrisait  ::aie::

----------


## Deadpool

> C'est vrai que j'ai super bien dormi quand t'tais l... Puisque c'est toi que Zo martyrisait


Et aprs on s'tonne que ton chat ait une rputation de bte froce.  ::aie::

----------


## LineLe

> Et aprs on s'tonne que ton chat ait une rputation de bte froce.


ben attends, Julien peut confirmer : il a eu l'occasion de voir et d'entendre "Dark Zo" hier midi

et pis j'ai mme pas russi  faire en sorte qu'elle te morde samedi  ::aie::

----------


## Jean-Philippe Andr

sadique la line en fait... Aurais-je bien fait de partir avant  ::roll::

----------


## LineLe

> sadique la line en fait... Aurais-je bien fait de partir avant


bah aprs j'tais en pleine possession de mes moyens, plus personne ne risquait rien, et je n'ai jamais un chat de secours dans ma poche

il faut absolument que je pense  mon avatar bourriquet ce soir d'ailleurs
comme a a me permettra aussi de narguer mon Deadpoolichou  ::aie::

----------


## Deadpool

> bah aprs j'tais en pleine possession de mes moyens, plus personne ne risquait rien, et je n'ai jamais un chat de secours dans ma poche
> 
> *il faut absolument que je pense  mon avatar bourriquet ce soir d'ailleurs
> comme a a me permettra aussi de narguer mon Deadpoolichou*


 ::mouarf:: 

On fait un deal?

Tu me trouves un mini bourriquet en peluche comme le tien et je te laisserai essayer ma nouvelle voiture.  ::mrgreen::

----------


## Jean-Philippe Andr

tu nous montres une grande photo de ton cochon, euh poisson rose stp ?  ::aie::

----------


## LineLe

> tu nous montres une grande photo de ton cochon, euh poisson rose stp ?


 ::furieux:: 

c'est un poisson !
et il est pas rose !
 ::langue:: 




> On fait un deal?
> 
> Tu me trouves un mini bourriquet en peluche comme le tien et je te laisserai essayer ma nouvelle voiture.


et si j'en trouve pas, un joli sourire de ma part ne suffirait-il pas mon Deadpoolichou ?  ::calim2::

----------


## Deadpool

> et si j'en trouve pas, un joli sourire de ma part ne suffirait-il pas mon Deadpoolichou ?


Nan.  ::aie:: 

Business is business.  ::mrgreen::

----------


## LineLe

> Nan. 
> 
> Business is business.


 ::pleure::

----------


## Commodore

> Ca va tes genous lakitrid?
> 
> Commodoudou, vous tes bien rentrs?
> 
> C'est dommage pour le bowling quand mme...


ou Deadpoolichou, on est bien rentr  ::yaisse2:: 
le retour a t facile.

Mais bon pour l'aller, faut avouer, Picard c'tait vraiment un bon point de repre  ::aie::

----------


## Deadpool

> 


Rho, je passe pour un goujat l.  ::aie:: 

Bon si tu me trouves un mini bourriquet comme le tien, je te laisserai conduire ma nouvelle voiture.

Si tu ne m'en trouves pas mais me fais un joli sourire je te laissera peut-tre conduire ma nouvelle voiture. 

C'est mieux?  ::aie::

----------


## bakaneko

> Rho, je passe pour un goujat l. 
> 
> Bon si tu me trouves un mini bourriquet comme le tien, je te laisserai conduire ma nouvelle voiture.
> 
> Si tu ne m'en trouves pas mais me fais un joli sourire je te laissera peut-tre conduire ma nouvelle voiture. 
> 
> C'est mieux?


Tu as prvu une assurance complmentaire???  ::mrgreen::

----------


## LineLe

> Rho, je passe pour un goujat l. 
> 
> Bon si tu me trouves un mini bourriquet comme le tien, je te laisserai conduire ma nouvelle voiture.
> 
> Si tu ne m'en trouves pas mais me fais un joli sourire je te laissera peut-tre conduire ma nouvelle voiture. 
> 
> C'est mieux?


vi  ::zoubi::  ( ::yaisse2:: )

je passe devant un disney store demain soir en plus  ::mrgreen:: 


N'empche que ce serait pas mal quand mme si au final on pouvait faire un bowling  l'occasion  ::triste::

----------


## Jean-Philippe Andr

ben tu nous organises ca, pas de pb  :;):

----------


## Deadpool

> Tu as prvu une assurance complmentaire???


Non mais tu notera le caractre extrmement hypothtique du deal.  ::aie:: 

J'ai plus qu' prier qu'elle trouve pas le bourriquet.  ::aie::

----------


## lakitrid

Moi je fais un rattrapage  l'toile vendredi soir avec mon frre  :;): 

Mais y'a toujours moyen d'en faire un sur Paris ou Cergy dans les semaines qui viennent  ::aie::

----------


## LineLe

> Non mais tu notera le caractre extrmement hypothtique du deal. 
> 
> J'ai plus qu' prier qu'elle trouve pas le bourriquet.


Pfff...
mme si je n'en trouve pas je n'abandonnerais pas aussi facilement ^^
On dirait que tu ne me connais pas encore... 
Des petits gteaux peut tre ?




> ben tu nous organises ca, pas de pb


je suis pas sre que mes talents d'organisatrice soient visiblement suffisants (doubls de ma poisse lgendaire)

----------


## Deadpool

> Pfff...
> mme si je n'en trouve pas je n'abandonnerais pas aussi facilement ^^
> On dirait que tu ne me connais pas encore... 
> *Des petits gteaux peut tre ?*


Arf, si elle tape dans mes pchs mignons je suis owned.  ::aie:: 




> je suis pas sre que mes talents d'organisatrice soient visiblement suffisants (doubls de ma poisse lgendaire)


Meuh non ma Line.  :;):

----------


## LineLe

> Arf, si elle tape dans mes pchs mignons je suis owned.


Ouf !
parce que si a a ne passait pas...  :8O: 
 ::aie:: 





> Meuh non ma Line.


oue bon, faudra en choisir un plus grand... et AVEC du rseau  ::roll::

----------


## lakitrid

> oue bon, faudra en choisir un plus grand... et AVEC du rseau


D'un autre cot ils sont quasiment tous en sous sol  Paris donc le rseau GSM  ::mur::

----------


## Deadpool

> Ouf !
> parce que si a a ne passait pas...


Quoi?  ::mrgreen:: 

T'en as trop dit, ou pas assez.  ::aie::  Qu'est ce que tu fais si les gteaux ne marchent pas?  ::aie:: 




> oue bon, faudra en choisir un plus grand... et AVEC du rseau


 ::mouarf::

----------


## LineLe

> D'un autre cot ils sont quasiment tous en sous sol  Paris donc le rseau GSM


c'est vrai
dans ce cas ce sera Marche ou Crve
ou alors faudra louer les services d'une pouffe avec option GPS pour rpondre au tlphone en "surface"  ::roll:: 




> Quoi? 
> 
> T'en as trop dit, ou pas assez.  Qu'est ce que tu fais si les gteaux ne marchent pas?


pourquoi tu veux savoir ? si les gteaux marchent, c'est l'essentiel
 ::ange::

----------


## Commodore

et surtout, un o il ne faut pas monter 3 escaliers, tourner  gauche, continuer sur 100m  travers une place gele, redescendre 3 tages en longeant des parkings, tourner  droite, remonter un escalier pour en redescendre un juste derrire, 2e ascenceur etc...  ::aie:: 

vous savez, un bowling avec une porte normale, qui donne sur un parking plat prs d'une rue ?  ::aie::   ::mouarf::

----------


## LineLe

> et surtout, un o il ne faut pas monter 3 escaliers, tourner  gauche, continuer sur 100m  travers une place gele, redescendre 3 tages en longeant des parkings, tourner  droite, remonter un escalier pour en redescendre un juste derrire, 2e ascenceur etc... 
> 
> vous savez, un bowling avec une porte normale, qui donne sur un parking plat prs d'une rue ?


Dis donc de la part de quelqu'un qui a mis plus de 5h  faire Lille-Paris c'est un peu os  ::roll:: 
partir sans carte et sans plan....  ::traine::

----------


## Commodore

mais non, tu m'avais donn un super point de repre inmanquable (que d'ailleurs je n'ai pas manqu  ::aie:: ): PICARD  ::mouarf:: 

et pis mon retard ben c'est ma montre qui tait drgle.
 ::dehors::

----------


## Deadpool

> Dis donc de la part de quelqu'un qui a mis plus de 5h  faire Lille-Paris c'est un peu os 
> partir sans carte et sans plan....


 ::lol::   ::lol:: 

Cela dit, je suis d'accord avec notre ami Commodoudou, c'tait relou  retrouver la sortie.  ::aie::

----------


## lakitrid

Bah au moins on connait bien le lieu pour une hypothtique prochaine fois  ::aie::

----------


## Commodore

Bon, ben la prochaine, sur Lille ?
Au programme:
-> Tour de visite dans Lille (pour prendre ses repres)
-> Moules frites (en mode restau, pas braderie, c'est un peu plus classe quand mme et a me fera peut etre pardonner de ma fringale macdonaldienne a la defense...  ::aie:: j'ai quand meme aval 3 menus + 3 hamburgers)
-> Starship laser
-> Cyber caf pour une LAN party
-> Barathon ( ::chin:: )
-> Discothque belge pour les plus acharns ?
-> ... autres ides... bowling ? y'a plein de trucs  faire...

Reste  trouver qui viendrait et quand est-ce qu'on organiserait a  :;):

----------


## Deadpool

Oukilmimi le bourriquet.  ::love::  

Ze veux le mme!  ::mouarf:: 

Commodoudou, ton programme me plairait bien,  voir.  :;):

----------


## Jean-Philippe Andr

il a dj moins l'air d'autre chose qu'un bourriquet que le poisson rose de line  ::aie::

----------


## LineLe

> il a dj moins l'air d'autre chose qu'un bourriquet que le poisson rose de line


il est pas rose....

----------


## bakaneko

> il est pas rose....


Rose ou pas, il a une sale tte... :8O:

----------


## Jean-Philippe Andr

dis bana, tu trouves pas qu'on dirait un cochon sa peluche ?

----------


## LineLe

> Rose ou pas, il a une sale tte...


rah mais c'est pas vrai....
c'est Bloat du monde de nemo ! le poisson de l'aquarium qui gonfle quand il est stress !!
et votre culture alors ?!

----------


## bakaneko

> rah mais c'est pas vrai....
> c'est Bloat du monde de nemo ! le poisson de l'aquarium qui gonfle quand il est stress !!
> et votre culture alors ?!


Tu parles de ce truc???


Lgre diffrence avec ta peluche...

2 options s'offrent alors  nous :
-soit toutes les personnes qui ont vue ta peluches et l'ont critique n'ont pas les yeux en face des trous,
-soit c'est Disney, le designer de la peluche et les acheteurs qui sont myopes...

----------


## Jean-Philippe Andr

moi j'ai vu la peluche en photo, donc si je m'y limite, ca reste un cochon... Line aime les cochons ca se trouve  ::aie::

----------


## Deadpool

> moi j'ai vu la peluche en photo, donc si je m'y limite, ca reste un cochon... Line aime les cochons ca se trouve


Pareil, pour moi sur la photo c'est un cochon.  ::aie::

----------


## LineLe

> moi j'ai vu la peluche en photo, donc si je m'y limite, ca reste un cochon... Line aime les cochons ca se trouve


...




> Pareil, pour moi sur la photo c'est un cochon.


Toi tu l'as vu en vrai dj en plus !!!
je te boude...

----------


## Commodore

bon, ben c'est une fusion de poisson et de cochon...
...un poichon  ::aie::

----------


## Jean-Philippe Andr

fisher cochon, fisher cochon, il peut nager tout au fond  ::yaisse2::

----------


## Deadpool

> ...
> 
> 
> Toi tu l'as vu en vrai dj en plus !!!
> je te boude...


Tu sais quoi, j'ai ma voiture mercredi ou jeudi.  ::aie:: 




> bon, ben c'est une fusion de poisson et de cochon...
> ...un poichon


...ou un cosson.  ::aie::

----------


## LineLe

> Tu sais quoi, j'ai ma voiture mercredi ou jeudi.


bon ok parce que c'est toi je te boude plus
mais que je ne t'y reprenne plus

----------


## bakaneko

> bon ok parce que c'est toi je te boude plus
> mais que je ne t'y reprenne plus


la fille pas intresse pour 2 sous...
Tu devrais avoir honte  ::mrgreen::

----------


## LineLe

> la fille pas intresse pour 2 sous...
> Tu devrais avoir honte


bah quoi il a de beaux yeux le Deadpoolichou  ::roll:: 

 ::dehors::

----------


## Deadpool

> bah quoi il a de beaux yeux le Deadpoolichou


Pourquoi tu sors? C'est vrai, j'ai des beaux yeux...  ::aie::

----------


## Commodore

je sors aussi  ::aie:: 
 ::dehors::

----------

